# New Lycra



## Primal Scream (3 Mar 2012)

Bought a new lycra top last week, never worn lycra before, came down stairs to go for a morning ride on my new road bike, cue howls of laughter and derision from my wife   Just glad my two boys were not there.​


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Mar 2012)

The laughter will subside, (but it'll never go away). Wait until you bite the bullet and get some bib shorts, then the laughter will really begin, (I speak from experience)


----------



## NormanD (3 Mar 2012)

Not to worry, once you're out on your bike you blend in with all the other lycra brigade and not a single person takes a blind bit of notice.

Not even SMIDSY drivers 

AHHH bib shorts  wouldn't ride my bike without them


----------



## derrick (3 Mar 2012)

My wife was the same, till she bought some bib shorts, now she understands,


----------



## Graham1426 (3 Mar 2012)

Bib shorts are the best, and if you give up riding you can always sell them on to a wrestler lol, on a serious i wouldn't ride my bike without wearing lycra just for the sheer comfort alone, and like a previous poster said - once your out on your bike no-one takes a blind bit of notice.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (3 Mar 2012)

my bib shorts are refered to in work as a Mankini!

i normally like loose fitting kit so always wear a pair of shorts over the bibs. lycra is like a second skin! i love it


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (3 Mar 2012)

Bib short are the way to go- you'll never put them on without grinning - Freddy Mercury style mankini look.
Then you have to learn the art of taking a pee with them on.
Tony


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2012)

What difference do bib shorts make compared to normal lycra shorts?


----------



## derrick (3 Mar 2012)

gavroche said:


> What difference do bib shorts make compared to normal lycra shorts?


More comftable, and so sexy,lol


----------



## cyberknight (3 Mar 2012)

Someone asked if i was wearing a nappy the other day ? .

If i get the piss taken out of me for lycra i just tell them i do not like cycling i just like the kinky gear and i am on my way to a special club .....


----------



## The Brewer (3 Mar 2012)

I get the Borat mankini references " hi five"


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (3 Mar 2012)

gavroche said:


> What difference do bib shorts make compared to normal lycra shorts?


More comfortable, waistband doesn't roll down at the back.
Much harder to take a pee and full strip if a number 2 needed
Feel right but very wrong on so many levels
Only other bib- wearers understand.
Great fun playing "now you see it - now you don't" with your nips (usually only when getting changed where there's a mirror!)

Tony


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Mar 2012)

If you are wearing bib shorts don't forget to shave your legs too.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (3 Mar 2012)

Wax is the way forward!!! Lol


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (3 Mar 2012)

I get it all the time, I call it my speed suit 

I also shave my legs....

Its funny how often people want to explain the relation between removing body hair and being homosexual.... apparently it makes me one!


----------



## screenman (3 Mar 2012)

My wife shaves her legs, does that make her homosexual?


----------



## MattHB (3 Mar 2012)

NormanD said:


> AHHH bib shorts  wouldn't ride my bike without them


 

Norm, please dont put pictures in my head of you riding your bike with no shorts on!!


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (3 Mar 2012)

Defo not without the shorts.
Spilled coffee on my cycling kit a few months ago so used running shorts for my commute home - severe entrapments ensued and one very uncomfortable saddle slap when I raised mr rear off the seat over a rough patch of road.


----------



## Psyclist (3 Mar 2012)

I'll be wearing lycra soon. Just won't shave my legs. Being recreational, I don't want to look pro riding on the same route as cat 2 riders and being overtaken lol.


----------



## NormanD (3 Mar 2012)

MattHB said:


> Norm, please dont put pictures in my head of you riding your bike with no shorts on!!


To prevent this photo happening ... send a blank cheque to PO Box 48


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Mar 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> I'll be wearing lycra soon. Just won't shave my legs. Being recreational, I don't want to look pro riding on the same route as cat 2 riders and being overtaken lol.


 
Ah yes ... but if you shave your legs you will go *so* much faster you won't be overtaken .


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 Mar 2012)

I got this on the internet , the ad says Cycling shorts and waterproof cape , i think i got stitched up


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Mar 2012)

Back to the OP- Primal scream, who looks best in a lycra top? You or Mrs Scream?


----------



## screenman (3 Mar 2012)

Never ceases to amaze me why people do not get shaving legs and the benefits that go with it.


----------



## Peteaud (3 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Never ceases to amaze me why people do not get shaving legs and the benefits that go with it.


 
Each to their own, me- no way never.


----------



## Nearly there (3 Mar 2012)

I bought my first pair of padded shorts last sept to wear under the shorts i wore whilst on my Mtb but since becoming a new roadie its lycra all the way and the wife loves it


----------



## screenman (3 Mar 2012)

Ever had road rash with hairy legs, not a bundle of fun.


----------



## Orange (3 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Ever had road rash with hairy legs, not a bundle of fun.


Don't fall off then.


----------



## Peteaud (3 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Ever had road rash with hairy legs, not a bundle of fun.


 Yeah but i ride a mountain bike, so no roads


----------



## screenman (3 Mar 2012)

Gravel rash then. Joking aside most people not in the know think we shave our legs for aerodynamic reasons, and not so that the wife/girlfriend can give a nicer massage and that any abrasions are far easier to clean.


----------



## Peteaud (3 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Gravel rash then. Joking aside most people not in the know think we shave our legs for aerodynamic reasons, and not so that the wife/girlfriend can give a nicer massage and that any abrasions are far easier to clean.


 
Ive nothing against it to be honest, i think it is just a look thing with some cyclists.


----------



## Primal Scream (3 Mar 2012)

Mrs Scream of course,  I was answer this again when she is not looking over my shoulder, ouch that hurt woman


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Gravel rash then. Joking aside most people not in the know think we shave our legs for aerodynamic reasons, and not so that the wife/girlfriend can give a nicer massage and that any abrasions are far easier to clean.


 
If Mrs S would massage my legs I'd shave them in the blink of an eye, but she doesn't, so I'm not


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (3 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> My wife shaves her legs, does that make her homosexual?


 
Quite possibly?? removal of body hair is after all a homesexual tendency... from what ive heard anyways


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (3 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Gravel rash then. Joking aside most people not in the know think we shave our legs for aerodynamic reasons, and not so that the wife/girlfriend can give a nicer massage and that any abrasions are far easier to clean.


 
I shave my legs for the following reasons

1. I dont spend all this time on my bike to keep my muscles hiding under britains hairiest legs
2. Gravel Rash and king kong legs... not pleasant
3. Massage is fantastic when hair isnt being pulled from the roots
4. Better for disposal of body heat
5. Intimidation factor.. when someone sees your leg muscles pulling at every tendon and your veins popping from your legs it makes them think twice as to whether they can hang with your pace for long.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (3 Mar 2012)

Funnier I have almost the hairiest legs in Britain yet some girls I work with saw me out cycling and where perving over my thighs and calfs! Must have been a wet day so it looked like I was in lycra!


----------



## screenman (3 Mar 2012)

I thought that every cyclist has a better half to give them a massage every night, at least that is what I tell my wife.


----------



## MacB (3 Mar 2012)

so, do you shave or use some sort of removal cream?


----------



## Lisa21 (3 Mar 2012)

MattHB said:


> Norm, please dont put pictures in my head of you riding your bike with no shorts on!!


Oh damn Matt, now you've put that picture in MY head....................


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (3 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> so, do you shave or use some sort of removal cream?


 
Shave.... takes some getting used to though!


----------



## MacB (3 Mar 2012)

Speedywheelsjeans said:


> Shave.... takes some getting used to though!


 
ever considered electrolysis or laser treatment?


----------



## NormanD (4 Mar 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Oh damn Matt, now you've put that picture in MY head....................


That's Lisa remaining in her sick bed for the foreseeable future ... we lose so many female members to therapy from here, with thoughts of me cooking their brains


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (4 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> ever considered electrolysis or laser treatment?


 
Not really, will probably just stick to shaving... its quick and simple, can do it in 5 mins in the comfort of your own shower


----------



## Peteaud (4 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> ever considered electrolysis or laser treatment?


 
At the risk of turning this thread into a manscape feature...

How high do you go? I mean just to the knees, higher..??

And if you then wear swimming trunks doesnt it look a bit weird?

or do you do the whole leg, and if so how in gods name do you do the back? i would need industrial strength qty of gloop or a titanium bladed super razor


----------



## MattHB (4 Mar 2012)

Speedywheelsjeans said:


> Not really, will probably just stick to shaving... its quick and simple, can do it in 5 mins in the comfort of your own shower



Does it actually make much difference shaving your legs? Seems an odd one for me. I can see the advantage in water because of the drag, but in air?


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (4 Mar 2012)

Peteaud said:


> At the risk of turning this thread into a manscape feature...
> 
> How high do you go? I mean just to the knees, higher..??
> 
> ...


 
Would you all like pics and a video??... i can put that 'im your venus, im your fire' song on in the background if you wish! 

I go right up to the top, stop where your missus is likely to stop.
Im useless I miss patches here and there all the time, the first time you do it is a nightmare.. like cutting down the amazon, you will need moisturiser or your legs will look like they have been attacked by wasps!
I kind of twist my legs around and guess with the backs... get the hang of it after a while.


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (4 Mar 2012)

MattHB said:


> Does it actually make much difference shaving your legs? Seems an odd one for me. I can see the advantage in water because of the drag, but in air?


 
I do a lot of swimming, plus training for a triathlon so its helpful there. But aerodynamics on the bike is negligible, I posted on the previous page the reasons, they are here ....



Speedywheelsjeans said:


> I shave my legs for the following reasons
> 
> 1. I dont spend all this time on my bike to keep my muscles hiding under britains hairiest legs
> 2. Gravel Rash and king kong legs... not pleasant
> ...


----------



## MacB (4 Mar 2012)

Peteaud said:


> At the risk of turning this thread into a manscape feature...
> 
> How high do you go? I mean just to the knees, higher..??
> 
> ...


 
you go to a professional would be my take...I was looking around the net last night...boy there're a lot of sites about hair removal. From what I can see all of the non-permanent options have ongoing costs, ongoing time commitment and ongoing risks of error/infection. Laser seems popular, all sorts of marketing blurb about it, but really because it's easier to do. However it doesn't work on all hair types and hair can grow back. So electrolysis seems to still be acknowledged as the only permanent option though even then the claims are 'hedged'.

You know what it's like, you go looking for info on cyclists shaving their legs and you end up on a trans gender advice site  reading about how, if you have the money etc, then electrolysis is the best way. A lot of clinics seem to be pushing the fact that they have experience working with men, so there must be some demand out there.

It would appear that full, and permanent, depilation below the head is increasingly popular for 'regular' guys as well. Lots of reasons I could have worked out myself, athletes, swimmers particularly and bodybuilders. Then there's the stuff that wouldn't have occurred to me, pure vanity, aesthetics, better for tattoos, resolving ongoing problems with ingrowing hairs and just because they like the feel.

Where do you stop? - well if I were a swimmer/bodybuilder then it would need to be no limits. Can you imagine having a hairless bod with a hairy bum? but I reckon that would be dedication, I imagine the pain factor is a little higher in certain areas.

On a totally serious note I'm now considering some electrolysis attention for the hairs that grow out of my ears. Much as I really enjoy shaving/trimming my ears I'd quite happily spend a few quid not to need to anymore.

Now what about my ever increasing gorilla back?


----------



## Peteaud (4 Mar 2012)

Speedywheelsjeans said:


> Would you all like pics and a video??... i can put that 'im your venus, im your fire' song on in the background if you wish!
> 
> I go right up to the top, stop where your missus is likely to stop.
> Im useless I miss patches here and there all the time, the first time you do it is a nightmare.. like cutting down the amazon, you will need moisturiser or your legs will look like they have been attacked by wasps!
> I kind of twist my legs around and guess with the backs... get the hang of it after a while.


 
You could easily pull a muscle doing all that 

No pics or video needed thank you, i am just sitting down with a bacon sarnie


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (4 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> you go to a professional would be my take...I was looking around the net last night...boy there're a lot of sites about hair removal. From what I can see all of the non-permanent options have ongoing costs, ongoing time commitment and ongoing risks of error/infection. Laser seems popular, all sorts of marketing blurb about it, but really because it's easier to do. However it doesn't work on all hair types and hair can grow back. So electrolysis seems to still be acknowledged as the only permanent option though even then the claims are 'hedged'.
> 
> You know what it's like, you go looking for info on cyclists shaving their legs and you end up on a trans gender advice site  reading about how, if you have the money etc, then electrolysis is the best way. A lot of clinics seem to be pushing the fact that they have experience working with men, so there must be some demand out there.
> 
> ...


 
haha Ive considered waxing as the hair follicles distort over time and less hair grows back, I believe thats true as my old man cant grow hair around his ankles these days as his work socks rubbing them over the years has had the same effect.

Im not all that dedicated to complete hair removal just yet.

But I can see why some people, especially bodybuilders and pro athletes might do it! I shaved my underarms before when I had more a muscular torso... that was uncomfortable to say the least. I will be getting my back waxed if that gets to a certain state, the missus orders!

Its would be ace to not have to worry about the problems that come with shaving, but shaving is alright for me for now... who knows, maybe in the future I'll start to sprout hair from other places and will start to consider it.


----------



## Lisa21 (4 Mar 2012)

NormanD said:


> That's Lisa remaining in her sick bed for the foreseeable future ... we lose so many female members to therapy from here, with thoughts of me cooking their brains


Nope, am stronger than that. I wont let my mental health be affected by these disturbing images any longer. I can beat this.

These bibshorts.....are they _very_ tight.................


----------



## PpPete (4 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> y...I was looking around the net last night...boy there're a lot of sites about hair removal.


 
Thorough in your research as ever...


----------



## MacB (4 Mar 2012)

PpPete said:


> Thorough in your research as ever...


 
dedication mate, dedication 

but I honestly never knew it was such big business, try putting hair removal in a browser search for your local area. Every little beauty salon, mobile technician, etc, etc, is offering it. Lots of variety of method, though I'm sure some of the stuff is just the same thing under different brand names. Of course every site claims their method is the best one.

You could get the full monty free via the NHS but as part of a trans gender process...I think that would be going too far just to save a few quid on treatment.


----------



## Peteaud (4 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> dedication mate, dedication
> 
> 
> You could get the full monty free via the NHS but as part of a trans gender process...I think that would be going too far just to save a few quid on treatment.


 
But think, even less weight


----------



## MacB (4 Mar 2012)

Peteaud said:


> But think, even less weight


 
I like your thinking but you're only counting what would go, or your considering that I already possess MOOBS so that wouldn't matter


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Mar 2012)

Peteaud said:


> But think, even less weight


Only a few grams, new pedals are cheaper


----------



## NormanD (4 Mar 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> *These bibshorts.....are they very tigh*t.................


----------



## NormanD (4 Mar 2012)

I tried to order one of THIS as well as THIS today, but for some reason the bank refuses to proceed with the order?

Maybe one of you ladies has had a word with the bank on behalf of your sanity!!


----------



## Lisa21 (4 Mar 2012)

NormanD said:


>


 


NormanD said:


> I tried to order one of THIS as well as THIS today, but for some reason the bank refuses to proceed with the order?
> 
> Maybe one of you ladies has had a word with the bank on behalf of your sanity!!


.......................


----------



## NormanD (4 Mar 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> .......................


Good news ... my order has gone through  more fetish fresh lycra for me to wear


----------



## Peteaud (4 Mar 2012)

NormanD said:


> Good news ... my order has gone through  more fetish fresh lycra for me to wear


 

For the love of god, nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## NormanD (4 Mar 2012)

Peteaud said:


> For the love of god, nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## coffeejo (4 Mar 2012)

NormanD said:


>


Oooh, careful, don't dance like that, you might split the seams....


----------



## NormanD (4 Mar 2012)

Any complaints and I may have some pictures taken and published on here!! ... you have been "WARNED"


----------



## Peteaud (4 Mar 2012)

No complaints oh might one


----------



## NormanD (4 Mar 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Oooh, careful, don't dance like that, you might split the seams....


----------



## Lisa21 (4 Mar 2012)

NormanD said:


> Good news ... my order has gone through  more fetish fresh lycra for me to wear




Ahem. I mean, glad you got your bank sorted...
()


----------



## NormanD (4 Mar 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Ahem. I mean, glad you got your bank sorted...
> ()


Just watch your blood pressure Lisa


----------



## Lisa21 (4 Mar 2012)

The latest group photo of NormanD, Potsy and Skud.........this lycra fetish is catching guys.......


NormanD said:


> Any complaints and I may have some pictures taken and published on here!! ... you have been "WARNED"


----------



## Peteaud (4 Mar 2012)




----------



## NormanD (4 Mar 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> View attachment 7539
> The latest group photo of NormanD, Potsy and Skud.........this lycra fetish is catching guys.......


 
Can't be me ... they have hair!!


----------



## MattHB (4 Mar 2012)

Peteaud said:


>


 
+1!!


----------



## coffeejo (4 Mar 2012)

NormanD said:


> Can't be me ... they have hair!!


----------



## Peteaud (4 Mar 2012)




----------



## NormanD (4 Mar 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> View attachment 7539
> The latest group photo of NormanD, Potsy and Skud.........this lycra fetish is catching guys.......


 
Lisa you're one sick women  

Confirmation email
Dear N DENNISON

Thank you for your order, which we have now received

ORDER INFORMATION:

Tenn Outdoors Order #: 434830

Delivery Address:
N DENNISON
########

##########
#### ## ####
######
United Kingdom

Phone #: #########

You are responsible for providing a full and accurate postal address.

Ordered Items:

1 x Shipping

1 x Tenn Coolflo Long Sleeve Cycling Jersey GB Red White Blue Med

1 x SALE Mens Bib Front Cycling Shorts with Moulded Pad - Black/Red M

Shipping Method:
Standard: Typical delivery time = 3-5 working days after despatch

Full details of your complete order including pricing can be found by logging onto your account

Your order has been uploaded into our system, please be aware that your order may be split to enable us to best deliver your items.

Your order will be despatched shortly. We aim to despatch all orders within 1-2 working days of receipt; if there are any stock issues with your order we will endeavour to contact you to notify you of the problem and the course of action that you can take to resolve it.

A despatch confirmation email will be sent when the order has been shipped.

Thank you for shopping with Tenn Outdoors

Customer Service
Tenn Outdoors
Like Us on Facebook & WIN an iPad 2 - http://www.facebook.com/tenn.outdoors


----------



## Lisa21 (4 Mar 2012)

Padded? _padded.  _
And I thought I knew you...............


----------



## NormanD (4 Mar 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Padded? _padded.  _
> And I thought I knew you...............


Well I need something to protect me vegetable sacks .. it's me age you know


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Mar 2012)

I love threads that drop into shear smut ! Keep up the good work


----------



## gary in derby (7 Mar 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> I love threads that drop into shear smut ! Keep up the good work


+1


----------



## Col5632 (7 Mar 2012)

I've always wanted to wear bib shorts but i think this thread has put me off


----------



## Lisa21 (8 Mar 2012)

He's got more. Oh dear god he's got more..................


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Mar 2012)

tenn-outdoor are a brilliant company to order from  Not many can actually deliver nextday when you pay for it,NI is a bit of a black hole when it comes to ordering stuff.

Cracking quality stuff too (cheap also!!) just need to fend off a bout of deadly manflu before I venture out in it.


----------



## NormanD (8 Mar 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> tenn-outdoor are a brilliant company to order from  Not many can actually deliver nextday when you pay for it,NI is a bit of a black hole when it comes to ordering stuff.
> 
> Cracking quality stuff too (cheap also!!) just need to fend off a bout of deadly manflu before I venture out in it.


----------



## Nearly there (8 Mar 2012)

Ive a few bits from tenn been good so far goods always arrived quick too.


----------



## NormanD (8 Mar 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I've always wanted to wear bib shorts but i think this thread has put me off


Wait till I post a picture of me in full lycra ... it'll put you off cycling, never mind just lycra


----------



## coffeejo (8 Mar 2012)

NormanD said:


> Wait till I post a picture of me in full lycra ... it'll put you off cycling, never mind just lycra


And food.....


----------



## NormanD (8 Mar 2012)

coffeejo said:


> And food.....


----------



## Peteaud (8 Mar 2012)

NormanD said:


> Wait till I post a picture of me in full lycra ... it'll put you off cycling, never mind just lycra


 
How much not to, we can have a whip round


----------



## NormanD (8 Mar 2012)

Peteaud said:


> How much not to, we can have a whip round


----------



## NormanD (8 Mar 2012)

coffeejo said:


> And food.....


 
Give me some credit Jo .. you should have said "Life" too


----------



## coffeejo (8 Mar 2012)

NormanD said:


> Give me some credit Jo .. you should have said "Life" too


I didn't think it would be long before someone else mentioned it


----------



## NormanD (8 Mar 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I didn't think it would be long before someone else mentioned it


I hate to disappoint


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (9 Mar 2012)

Peteaud said:


> At the risk of turning this thread into a manscape feature...
> 
> How high do you go? I mean just to the knees, higher..??
> 
> ...


 
-Stop when you hit sack... Unless you like that sort of thing.
-Doing the backs is tricky. Backs of the knees is worst bit to do, I find.
-Helps (especially the first time) to use clippers to get rid of the worst of the forest, before attacking with the razor. I swear by King of Shaves shaving gel and a cutthroat razor myself.
- The feeling of clothes against your skin takes some getting used to!


----------



## Col5632 (9 Mar 2012)

NormanD said:


> Wait till I post a picture of me in full lycra ... it'll put you off cycling, never mind just lycra


 
Haha im not sure if i want to see that tbh, i dont want my work mates to think ive went overboard on the cycling


----------



## Peteaud (9 Mar 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> -Stop when you hit sack... Unless you like that sort of thing.




My eyes are watering at the thought.


----------

